# Sunset



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Been backing up a load of pictures to disc and came accross these...anyone else got some good sunset pics?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's my poor attempt of a pic of the Thames and Albert Bridge


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great pics...something magical about sunset shots.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

That first sky is stunning.....

This is one of mine.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning pics indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This one is from a dive boat off Marsa Allam in Eygpt..










View from Mallory Square in Key West 12 days ago :cry2:










And Key Largo 9 days ago..


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Catford Bridge (!) station...


----------

